# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis (Groot Ziekengasthuis (2))

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis (Groot Ziekengasthuis (2))
Nieuwstraat 34
Den Bosch

Bezoek de website van Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis.*

----------

